# The new PENN Battle Spinning Reel (MSRP ADDED)



## Capt. Richie Lott

Hey Guys.... This is not a PENN ad as they sell themsleves, but I wanted to share this with PENN users and potential users of the product... Or, for those who simply don't know yet.

This reel will be available in several sizes.... Wire on the bail is super thick with a strong spring and the reel is comparable to the PENN Counquer Spinning reel in feel, smoothness and weight.

PENN has done an incredible job at redemption in late 2010 and coming in 2011 for the bad-rap on the internet from the first run of reels after the exchange.... ALOT has changed since then with QC at PENN as well as design for those who don't know the product line. This will probably be one of the finest reels for the money you can buy that offers long casting ranges, it's braid ready, smooth drag, one way clutch/anti-reverse and smooth as silk... Literally. We have enjoyed fishing them...

They will be available around January at most PENN Retailers everywhere. Here are a few pics of the 4000 and 5000 sizes I received last week...

There are a couple of close ups on the spool edge showing the line capacity of the 5000 (Mid-size) series Battle Reel... if anyone has any questions about the line capacity of other sizes, post it here, or PM anytime.... 

PENN has a new line-up of Reels in 2011 that is going to hurt some competitors feelings, no  kidding. I will post more about 2011 products as I get them in hand. It's going to be a stellar season for them as they set the market with then new line up of reels... it started with the Conquer and couple of others and now, with this Battle series reel, you can see the direction they're heading just by looking at the reel. It's overbuilt, but not too heavy.... Any PENN haters will soon get over their bad feelings this season if they even touch one of PENN's new reels... Seriously.



















Just got the price list. The reels will be VERY AFFORDABLE. Suggested retail prices by reel size:

2000, 3000, 4000 - $99.95

5000, 6000 – $109.95

7000, 8000 - $119.95


----------



## seaweaver

They look nice....but when I went in...they found two old style bait runners that had fallen behind the shelf!
I got a 3600 and a 6000 for under $200. Based in the performance of my 4500...I'll be set for a while, but I hope these do bring back some good word for Penn.

cw


----------



## Altamaha Stalker

Good looking reels! Capt. Richie, if you need anybody to field test them for you..... just let me know and I will be happy too!


----------



## crackerdave

Glad to hear Penn has gotten the quality back in their reels. I've always liked their smooth drags and durability.


----------



## sea trout

they look awsome! christmas is coming!!


----------



## d-a

They have a lot of nice features added to them over the sargus. I hope they hold up well.

d-a


----------



## Troutman3000

Whats the msrp on these?


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott

Troutman3000 said:


> Whats the msrp on these?



Actually, I am not 100% sure, But I will find out right now and re-post.

They're AWESOME....

DA - Yeah, I think this is the re-Start of their second coming. I will post some more of the 2011 product soon.


----------



## BuckMKII

Capt have you gotten to test the new Torque Lite reels? I really like that they have an option for a lower gear ratio.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott

BuckMKII said:


> Capt have you gotten to test the new Torque Lite reels? I really like that they have an option for a lower gear ratio.



I am on the list for a couple of the TQ's as well as another re-vamped gold reel you will like. They should be here any day this week.... I have been DYING to get my hands on those.

Have you used the 1-2 or 300 Torque orginals? These should be an excellent addition to the Torque model series. These guys have ramped up most of their line-up for 2011 pretty stellar.


----------

